# Smith and Wesson Victory Model



## Malvin (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a nice parkerized Smith and Wesson 38 special with period flap holster. It does not have U. S. property on it. Does that mean it is a civilian model? Thanks, Malvin new member and glad to be here.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pictures. We need pictures.
We need pictures which clearly show *all* of the markings on the gun.


----------



## Malvin (Dec 28, 2011)

OK thanks. Please tell me how to post pictures. Here is the information stamped on the gun until I can send pics. Top of barrel: Smith&Wesson Springfield Mass U. S. A. Patented Feb 6 06 - Sept. 14 09 - Dec. 29 14 Left side of barrel Smith & Wesson Right side of barrel 38 S.&W. Special CTG Right side of frame Made in U. S. A. S&W Trade Mark Reg.US pat. office Butt has an M and a V turned sideways and another mark I cannot make out. Also has the serial number 501224


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

See my PM.


----------



## Malvin (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry I don't have photo bucket. Malvin


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's a free web-based utility, available to anybody who wants to use it.
You don't even have to download it. It's entirely web-based.


----------



## Malvin (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Malvin (Dec 28, 2011)

S&W Victory Photo by Malvin2 | Photobucket


----------



## Malvin (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Malvin (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks here are the pictures. Malvin


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's original, complete, and in beautiful condition.
I can't tell you much more than that, except...

When one these revolvers is found not marked as US Government Property, that may mean that it was issued to a WW2 defense-plant guard.
A letter to S&W, including its serial number and requesting information, may inform you about to which plant or corporation it was originally sold.
(The information might come at a price, though.)

The approximate date for its serial number is probably available on-line, for free.
This might be a good place to begin your search: http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/firearms/68254-how-identify-date-s-w.html


----------



## Malvin (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Malvin (Dec 28, 2011)

Steve, On the butt of the pistol is the M and the V and also a mark I cannot make out. I guess the V stands for victory but what about the M and the mark I can't make out. Could the weird mark just be a mistake at the factory? Thanks again, Malvin


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry...I dunno. You didn't post pictures of the gun's markings.

I don't know whether the M and the V stand for "Victory Model" or not. The other might be a factory proofmark. Or not.
In some cases, S&W pistols had a serial number on the bottom surface of the butt. There's also a serial number inside the crane recess, seen when the cylinder is open for loading. Sometimes there's a model designation there, too.


----------



## Malvin (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is a picture of the V and the m and the odd mark I can't understand. Or maybe it's a W instead of an M Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll look on one of my S&W revolvers, and in a couple of books.
I'll let you know.

It looks as if there's some rust forming on the triggerguard and the cylinder. Take some cotton or linen to it, with some oil. (Don't use any kind of abrasive.)


----------



## Malvin (Dec 28, 2011)

OK Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*About the "W"*: This appears to be an inspector's mark. It could even be a military inspector's mark. In the early '40s, there was an inspector named Waldemar Broburg, whose stamp was, in part, a similar "W." (However, his mark was properly "W. B.")

*The Other "Mystery Mark"*: This appears to be the S&W proof mark. (In the pictorial referenced below, see the middle column, second photo from bottom.)

Here is a link to a series of pictures of a British-proofed-and-issued S&W pistol. Note that the picture of the part of the frame revealed by opening its cylinder displays markings that are, in part, similar to yours: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...en&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CDAQrQMwAQ
Be aware that your pistol was not sent to, or proofed by, Great Britain. It's just that a few of its markings are the same as the sample's. For instance, although your gun has the same S&W proof mark, it does not seem to have the US Ordinance Corps "bomb" mark-unless I'm seeing it wrong, or it's inside the frame cutout. Nor does it have British viewing, acceptance, and proofing marks.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Malvin, I am green with envy! Nice revolver!!!!!


----------



## TomcatPC (Jun 18, 2014)

During the War my Dad was a Gunner in TBM Avengers and he was issued S&W "Victory Model" .38 Special Revolver as a sidearm in case of being shot down. I always wonder if that was one that he was issued when I see a photo of a Victory Model. That is one revolver that I intend to get one of these days. Actually I do own a British Version, but I need a US Version.
Mark


----------

